# Boy! The Things We Do For Our Pets!



## Lara (Jan 22, 2022)

Here I am in the SOUTH at the BEACH (temporarily at my daughter's rental while they are renovating mine) and I woke up to 27 degrees and the outside deck/railings/floor/o covered in a layer of snow with ice on top!!!

What??? I had nothing to break the ice, no shovel, nothing. I couldn't even hold on to the railings all covered in ice. Totally unprepared. And the dogs needed to go outside and down the stairs to go the the bathroom.

I tried to tell them it was okay to go on the deck (ick, last resort) but they were so confused after being taught that was a no-no. So they refused. The ice was like glass and super slippery. It wasn't safe for any of us. And then.... light bulb moment...haha,

The gray one on the first 3 steps is a very heavy thick blanket for when dogs are afraid of lightning to give them comfort. Turns out they aren't afraid of lightning and it's too heavy for their liking. So they just use it to lay on.


----------



## bingo (Jan 22, 2022)

Did they go......i  get it....we do that kind of stuff  too


----------



## Lara (Jan 22, 2022)

Yes, they did! Nothing has melted so it looks like another day indoors tomorrow. But they're getting totally spoiled...I shared my salmon with them tonight to go with their rotisserie chicken in bouillon, whole grain brown rice, and broccoli


----------



## Lawrence (Jan 22, 2022)

Our dog is a pampered pooch and man he has the life of ease and being well taken care of.


----------

